# Steve's Polar Kraft 1440MV



## stevenla1 (May 4, 2012)

I've been lurking around and finally decided to my my project. My first tin boat was lightweight 14'30" that I was thinking about modding. I decided that I should get a wider boat before sinking money into a 1430 and sinking it. I found a 1440 for a good price that is in rough shape, but I like to tinker with stuff, so the project began. I started this process about year ago, so obviously this will be a slow process.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 4, 2012)

After stepping over and over my middle seat in my previous boat, I knew that the middle seat had to go away.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 4, 2012)

I want to add a low front deck, so I grabbed some old rotten 2x4s and plywood to make a temporary deck.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 4, 2012)

Wire brushing with an angle grinder took way too long. I got most of the boat stripped, before I decided that I was good enough.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 4, 2012)

Sometimes you have to go fishing to figure out where you want to place things. I might would have won an ugly boat contest when I was trying things out.


----------



## wcbond4 (May 4, 2012)

LOL! You shoulda seen me towing mine around before i started on it! I woulda given you a tough competition!! Looks good..wish i had a 14 sometimes.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 5, 2012)

I used Rustolem self etching primer and Rustolem Metallic blue rattle cans to "pretty" her up. I'm going to stick with the metallic blue for the outside, and probably use a light grey for the inside. I have all of the old flaky stuff off of the bottom, and I going to leave the bottom bare for now. If I start having any leaks, I'll probably order some white flexsteel.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 6, 2012)

I picked up some old cabinets at work for very cheap (that looked like boat floor parts to me). The cabinets are either aluminum or stainless steel. Either way, I think they will make a good sturdy deck and floor.

I am thinking about separating my deck into three sections:
front - flotation foam
middle - storage with some type of hinged panels
rear - battery or storage

I haven't decided on my battery location. When I was using my 6hp johnson, the boat would only plane out when the battery was in the very back and no one was up front. I recently bought a 14 evinrude, so I'll have to run around the lake a few times to see how everything should be balanced out.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 7, 2012)

Love the pedestal seat in your other boat.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 7, 2012)

WC, I looked at your mod. Darn, you had an ugly boat, but it turned out nicely.

Gramps, What can I say? I'm cheap. But I did add a swivel, and padded seat on that same stool pedestal.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 7, 2012)

I got a little bit more done on my front deck. I started dividing my areas into separate compartments.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 7, 2012)

WC, I was looking at your mod again and noticed the diamond plate for the transom. Is there anything inbetween the two sheets of diamond? I'm trying to build my boat "wood free", but haven't figured out my transom.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 8, 2012)

The cabinets that I got for very cheap were insulated with closed cell foam. I used the free foam to fill the front part of my deck. I will also be adding more foam to the rear of the front deck and beneath the floor. I'm not sure how I want to setup the back of the boat. I want to extend the rear seat backwards making a small rear deck. I'm not sure if I want to leave the back seat as is, or if I want to hollow it out and use for more storage. Either way I will be adding a pedestal to the rear bench.


----------



## bigwave (May 9, 2012)

Nice framework, I like the polar crafts..your build is looking great.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 24, 2012)

I finally got a chance to work on the boat floor a little bit more. I stuffed more foam between the ribs and rivited down the first panel. I think this is going to be both strong and lightweight. (The plywood is temporary.)


----------



## DaveInGA (May 24, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## stevenla1 (May 27, 2012)

Under the back bench seat looks like too good of a storage space to leave all closed up. I will be replacing some of the foam under the floor below the seat.


----------



## stevenla1 (May 27, 2012)

Put some foam back under the seat.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jun 8, 2012)

I added my trolling motor mount on the bow. It looks good and sturdy. Also, here is a pic of part of the floor laid.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jun 9, 2012)

Finished up my middle flooring today. I hope the sun isn't too bright until I get my carpet. (I know that I need to buy one "real" battery.)


----------



## stevenla1 (Jun 17, 2012)

Added a little more foam under the front deck today.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2012)

Coming along nicely =D>


----------



## stevenla1 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks F4F. I'll be thrilled if my boat looks half as nice as yours.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jun 30, 2012)

A little more work on the front deck.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 1, 2012)

Except for paint and carpet, I'm finally done with the all aluminum front deck.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 2, 2012)

Front deck turned out great =D>


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sprayed a couple of rattle cans today, and I can honestly say that I no longer have an ugly army green boat. It's now blue and grey.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 8, 2012)

I am pleased with the progress of the front of the boat, so I'm going to turn my attention to the back end of the boat. As expected, the transom contains old rotten plywood. I plan to sandwich two sheets of 23/32 non-PT plywood covered in spar urathane. I will use 3M 5200 to seal up the bolt holes and to glue the two sheets together.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yuck! Rotten wood.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm going to use two pieces of 1/2 inch plywood for the transom, but the two sheets are a little bit thin. So, I think I'm going to cut one of the sides off of the old bench seats to make it a little bit thicker and stronger.


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 18, 2012)

I put my transom together for a test fit before taking pictures. It was so tight that once I got it in, I decided to just bolt and glue it together and forget the 'work in progress' pics.


----------



## bigwave (Jul 18, 2012)

stevenla1 said:


> I'm going to use two pieces of 1/2 inch plywood for the transom, but the two sheets are a little bit thin. So, I think I'm going to cut one of the sides off of the old bench seats to make it a little bit thicker and stronger.



That is exactly what I did with my transom when I replaced it. It worked out perfect for my boat. check it out if you like.


----------



## trueblue1970 (Jul 19, 2012)

Boat is looking good. Ugly Army green?? Love army green jon boats!! lol


----------



## stevenla1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I can handle drab olive, but no old army green. :lol: 

I did work on the back end a little bit, but I'm not sure if I made any progress or just a mess.


----------



## stevenla1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've gotten a little bit more work done on the back end. With the temperatures reaching over 100 every day, progress has really slowed down. But I did build up most of the frame for my back deck and stuffed the corners with foam.


----------



## stevenla1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally finished the rear deck (minus seats posts).


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 16, 2012)

Back deck looks awesome! =D>


----------



## trueblue1970 (Aug 16, 2012)

stevenla1 said:


> I can handle drab olive, but no old army green. :lol:
> 
> I did work on the back end a little bit, but I'm not sure if I made any progress or just a mess.




Its funny cause ive always wanted an ugly army green  I was halfway through painting and needed to get more cans. When I picked out the color I went by cap lid. But when I needed more I looked at the bar code and it said, "Army Green"...I thought to myself, GREAT.

How is your rustoleum holding up? Thats that I used. I planing on waiting a few weeks before putting her in the water.


----------

